# New Kharn



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks like GW have responded to the leaked TS sorcerer by giving us a look at a new sculpt for Kharn the Betrayer. Looks a lot more dynamic, but the original is over 20 years old. I can't get the video to embed, but it's worth a look. 

https://www.facebook.com/WarhammerTVteam/videos/240706472991005/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Holy crapballs he looks badass. Wonder what has provoked a new Kharn though, why not a new Lucius or Typhus? Kharn's re-release is a part of something I am sure, the question though is what?


LotN


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed. Possibly prompted by his new book. Won't get it though. I have the old model, and he IS badass.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Holy crapballs he looks badass. Wonder what has provoked a new Kharn though, why not a new Lucius or Typhus? Kharn's re-release is a part of something I am sure, the question though is what?
> 
> 
> LotN


Because Khorne. Tzeentch had the news for one whole day, before GW stepped in and went:

"So we see you saw the new Tzeentch sorcerer. Exciting huh? BUT HERE'S MORE KHORNE!"

The model is absolutely bad-ass though.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I approve for obvious reasons.

With luck, we may be seeing new models for each of the champions. Since we already have Kharn and (potentially) Ahriman, I suspect we may also get a new Typhus and Lucius. It looks to be a great time for chaos.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Must buy.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucky, I was just considering buying the old one. This one is much better.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That does look sweet


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also posted this in the CSM revamp thread


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is maith liom!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A new pic from the upcoming WD. I now have a major gripe. Gorechild is nothing like it is on the Angron mini. If you have an image of what it looks like, why try and reinvent it? I get the whole skulls-out-the-ass Khorne motif that we've all grown kinda tired of since AoS came out, but this is just too stupid.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Really? I'd say it's about their. To me it looks like Gorechild, if Gorechild had spent the last 10,000 years in the hands of one of Khornes most favoured followers. The warp changes everything after all. But no, the shape is there, the power connections are also look the same. Remember Gorechild also had to be extensively repaired and rebuilt, the two axes were in complete ruin when Angron discarded them.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I think it looks great


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Also, isn't one of those axes gore father as well? Gore child being the one we see less clearly? And as has been, lint before the full warping power of chaos had time to change them.


----------

